

Show HN: Daily email summary of Show HN posts - showhndaily
http://www.showhndaily.com

======
showhndaily
Check out ShowHNDaily.com for those who enjoy checking out new side projects
and MVPs posted here on HN. Sign up to receive a daily email digest in plain
text.

Sample email - <http://www.showhndaily.com/sample-email.txt> RSS feed
available also - <http://www.showhndaily.com/rss.xml>

Goals: \- Share a 'quick read' format for Show HN posts. HN is a great
community, but it is difficult to filter through hundreds of posts every day.
\- Help others to get inspired to create. What is better motivation than to
check out the neat ideas others have come up with! \- Give a little extra love
to the brave folks who build and ship for fun or profit.

Next Steps: \- We started tracking metrics for Show HN and Ask HN posts on
10/1/12 (points + comments). \- Will share the "Best of Show HN" and "Best of
Ask HN" for October at end of month.

